# CannotRealizeException (jmf) beim abspielen eines liedes



## wasteland (25. Jun 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,

ich bin dabei mir ein kleinen Musikplayer zu schreiben, bzw. ist er schon fertig und ich bin auf 
Bugsuche.
Nun hab ich folgenden Bug gefunden:
Der Player spielt eine .mp3-Datei nicht ab und schmeißt eine CannotRealizeException, aber wieso?
.mp3-Dateien sind noch vom Java Media Framework unterstützt?!
Bei anderen mp3 Dateien klappt alles wunderbar...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

waste


----------



## slawaweis (25. Jun 2010)

wasteland hat gesagt.:


> guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich bin dabei mir ein kleinen Musikplayer zu schreiben, bzw. ist er schon fertig und ich bin auf
> Bugsuche.
> ...


es ist leider kein Bug:

JMF 2.1.1 - Supported Formats

MP3 ist kein freies Format. Für dessen kommerzielle Benutzung muss eine Lizenzgebühr abgeführt werden. Deshalb ist der "MPEG Audio Layer 3"-Codec nicht in JMF enthalten. In JMF fehlt eigentlich fast jeder ernsthafte Codec, was, zusammen mit den zahlreichen Bugs in JMF, dieses Framework unbrauchbar macht. Auf Windows kann man zwar über die ACM-Schnittstelle auf die nativen Codes von Windows zugreifen, aber ich rate davon ab, zu fehleranfällig.

Wenn es ums reine MP3 Abspielen geht, dann rate ich Java Sound zu verwenden, plus diese Bibliothek:

MP3 library for the Java Platform

Wenn man Videos abspielen will, dann sollte man sich FMJ ansehen:

Home - FMJ

Slawa


----------



## wasteland (25. Jun 2010)

also ich hatte bis auf das Problem jetzt noch keine wirklichen Schwierigkeiten mit dem 
Framework, wobei ich mich auch nur ausschließlich mit Musik abspielen beschäftigt hab und
Videos aussen vorgelassen hab.

Ich hab eben mal das Plug-In hier installiert Mp3 Plug In.

Nun taucht kein Fehler mehr auf, aber das Lied wird trotzdem nicht abgespielt...
Kann es nicht sein das ich auf irgendwas bei der Datei nicht geachtet hab?

ich mein ich hab bis jez schon einige mp3 Dateien zum testen geholt und hatte nie diesen Fehler.


----------



## slawaweis (25. Jun 2010)

wasteland hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab eben mal das Plug-In hier installiert Mp3 Plug In.
> 
> Nun taucht kein Fehler mehr auf, aber das Lied wird trotzdem nicht abgespielt...
> Kann es nicht sein das ich auf irgendwas bei der Datei nicht geachtet hab?
> ...


das Plugin von SUN taugt nicht. Ich habe es verwendet und es hat nur 1/3 meiner Test-MP3-Dateien abgespielt. Lade Dir JLayer runter, packe jl1.0.jar, mp3spi1.9.4.jar und tritonus_share.jar in den Classpath und schmeiß die SUN JAR raus. Dann sollte es gehen. JMF verwendet Java Sound beim Audio abspielen.

Slawa


----------

